# Mehrwertnummern in europäischen Ausland



## dvill (21 Juli 2005)

Ist das so, dass die Nummer, die bei uns eine Satellitenverbindung wählt, in Italien eine Mehrwertnummer ist?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2005)

0088(213) ist schon länger auch von deutschen Dialerfirmen in Gebrauch, früher z.B. als internationale Nummer in CI- und/oder GN-Dialern. NCC/E-Group verwenden aktuell 0068 als pbc. Italienische Mehrwertnummern sind 899 (glaub ich)


----------



## Investi (21 Juli 2005)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das so, dass die Nummer, die bei uns eine Satellitenverbindung wählt, in Italien eine Mehrwertnummer ist?
> 
> Dietmar Vill



0039 899 ... sind die Shared-cost-Nummern in Italien

00881 ... ist eine  Global Mobile Satellite System-Nummer der Fa. Globalstar.

Investi


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 Juli 2005)

*0088*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das so, dass die Nummer, die bei uns eine Satellitenverbindung wählt, in Italien eine Mehrwertnummer ist?


Meine kurzen Recherchen legen nahe, dass es sich bei der *0088* auch in Italien um eine Satellitennummer handelt: *"Telefonverkauf, unerwünschte Anrufe, unerwünschte Dienste und "Dialers" – wie kann man sich schützen?" (verbraucherzentrale.it)* spricht lediglich von *"gebührenpflichtigen Telefonnummern (70X, 00X, 899XX)"*, *"Pericolo nuovi dialer" (informaconsumatori.it)* von *"telefonate a numerazioni satellitari con prefisso 0088, 0011, 0016"*.

Deshalb würde ich Aka


			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Italienische Mehrwertnummern sind 899 (glaub ich)


zustimmen (man möge uns korrigieren  ).


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Juli 2005)

Die internationalen Ländervorwahlen sind von der ITU genormt. Jedes Land hat einen "International Prefix", symbolisch dargestellt als "+". In Europa ist dies meines Wissens immer die Ziffernkombination "00", laut  http://www.wtng.info/wtng-39-it.html jedenfalls in Italien.
Folgt dem die "881", ist das der Rufnummernblock für die "Global mobile satellite services", http://www.wtng.info/wtng-spe.html#GMSS 

Wenn überhaupt, kann man dies als "International Premium Rate Service" Nummer durchgehen lassen, zumindest wird das so oft im Milieu so genannt. Nach meiner Auffassung passt allerdings nach deutscher Gesetzgebung der Begriff Computerbetrug besser, siehe http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/263a.html 


> § 263a Computerbetrug
> 
> (1) Wer in der Absicht, sich oder einem Dritten einen rechtswidrigen Vermögensvorteil zu verschaffen, das Vermögen eines anderen dadurch beschädigt, daß er das Ergebnis eines Datenverarbeitungsvorgangs durch unrichtige Gestaltung des Programms, durch Verwendung unrichtiger oder unvollständiger Daten, durch unbefugte Verwendung von Daten oder sonst durch unbefugte Einwirkung auf den Ablauf beeinflußt, wird mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu fünf Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft.


Denn bei Benutzung einer Vorwahl für einen Satelliten sollte irgendwie das Gespräch den Erdboden verlassen...


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Denn bei Benutzung einer Vorwahl für einen Satelliten sollte irgendwie das Gespräch den Erdboden verlassen...


Genau, denn hier haben wir es (meiner Meinung nach) mit zuvor umgerouteten Verbindungen zu tun, die den Luftknotenpunkt nicht erreichen - bekanntestes Beispiel für derartige Umlenkungen ist in Italien die Telespazia, die ebenfalls die virtuelle Länderkennung _0088_ bedient.
Zur Unterscheidung der Nummern, die ordnungsgemäß direkt auf den Satelliten gehen oder diejenigen, die zuvor umgeleitet werden, ist deren Nummernaufbau. Für nähere Analysen müsste man nun das original Schiffre kennen. Zu bedenken ist dabei, dass die beteiligten Telefonfirmen über nur sehr wenige Nummern im Block verfügen, das sind nämlich nur ein paar tausend, wenn es hochkommt.


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2005)

Aber das ist doch hoffentlich rechtskonform.it, oder?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Reducal (21 Juli 2005)

Bestimmt nicht, näheres weiß ich dazu aber nicht und mein persönlicher "Dunstkreis" kennt auch keine Behörde, die in der Lage wäre da was gegen zu unternehmen.
Der erste Trick für die Betreiber vor Ort: _zocke nie im eigenen Land ab!_


----------



## Wembley (21 Juli 2005)

Was ist das?

Frankreich und Monaco: Nummern beginnend mit 0088213

Laut diesem oben schon geposteten Link

http://www.wtng.info/wtng-spe.html#GMSS

gehört dies:




> +882 13 : Telespazio S.p.A. EMS Regional Mobile Satellite System @



Gruß
Wembley


----------



## TSCoreNinja (21 Juli 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt nicht, näheres weiß ich dazu aber nicht und mein persönlicher "Dunstkreis" kennt auch keine Behörde, die in der Lage wäre da was gegen zu unternehmen.
> Der erste Trick für die Betreiber vor Ort: _zocke nie im eigenen Land ab!_


Ich wüsste da schon jemanden, die ITU. Aber die setzt sich nur aus den Begünstigten der Abzocke zusammen, und die wird deshalb definitv nichts dagegen unternehmen.  Ein Grund mehr, ihr nicht auch noch die Hoheit über die VoIP Nummernverwaltung (ENUM) zu geben... Siehe http://www.enum-center.de/article19862-1856.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2005)

Investi schrieb:
			
		

> 00881 ... ist eine  Global Mobile Satellite System-Nummer der Fa. Globalstar.
> Investi


Wie schön manchmal das Chaos passende Mosaiksteinchen passend ans Land spült. Ach, jetzt hab ich mich in der Bildersprache vertan, Muschelstückchen werden ans Land gespült, Mosaiksteinchen eher... freigelegt... weniger passiv *lach*
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10990


----------



## dvill (21 Juli 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> 0088(213) ist schon länger auch von deutschen Dialerfirmen in Gebrauch


Sind das die mit dem schnellen, kurzfristigen Profit?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Juli 2005)

@dvill: Als 25.000 Dialer von mainpean/GN/CI kassiert wurden, war einer der Gründe meines Wissens die Tatsache, dass mehrere Nummern im Dialer verankert gewesen sind. Für die CI-Dialer waren dies z.B. im Februar 2004 unter anderem
00881839111080 für Italien
0088213881447  für "andere Länder"

Eine kurze Rückfrage mit meinem Textschnipselsucher liefert aus meinem Aquarium mehrere Fundstellen für die "andere Länder"-Nummer, ich vermute, dass davon alle QN-Dialer betroffen waren (also GN, CI und andere). Die 00881839111080 gab es ebenfalls auch in anderen Dialern als dem des obigen Beispiels...
Das war im Frühjahr 2004. Nach anderen Nummern habe ich nicht gesucht, das ist ja nur ein Beispiel gewesen...


----------



## Edouard (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mehrwertnummern in europäischen Ausland*

Also: 
Nationale Mehrwertnummern sind aus dem jeweiligen Ausland nicht erreichbar.

Deshalb werden in Fernsehsendungen die Nummern für jedes Land separat angezeigt und deswegen sind in den Dialern (gibts die überhaupt noch?) mehrere Nummern hinterlegt.

Eine richtige internationale Mehrwertnummer wurde von der ITU schon mal angedacht (+900), aber nie realisiert, weil die großen Carrier sich nicht einigen konnten.

Daher werden als "internationale Mehrwertnummern meist Mobile-Nummern aus exotischen Ländern verwendet, weil die relativ teuer beim Anruf sind und so bei dem empfangenden Carrier genügend Geld ankommt, damit der auch an den Service-Anbieter etwas auszahlen kann. 

Die Beträge, die ausgeschüttet werden, liegen zwischen 0,08 und 0,49 Euro /Minute, soviel ich weiss.

Für die Serviceanbieter ist das eine gute Möglichkeit, dem "Rest der Welt" was zu verkaufen. Letztlich entstehen einem Pornofritzen ja keine Mehrkosten, wenn ein User aus Indien seine Bildchen anguckt - da kann er den auch für 0,08 €/Minute noch mitnehmen.

Die Funktion der Nummer beim OP war ja ganz klar eine Zahlung - da ist es doch egal, ob die Verbindung nun wirklich über einen Satelliten läuft, oder?


----------



## Edouard (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mehrwertnummern in europäischen Ausland*

uuups- Der Thread ist ja schon uralt. Sorry.


----------



## Aka-Aka (18 Dezember 2008)

*AW: Mehrwertnummern in europäischen Ausland*



Edouard schrieb:


> Sorry.


Sorry zurück und Danke an die Moderatoren für die Löschung. 
Willkommen hier, Edouard - vielleicht haben wir ja noch die ein oder andere Gelegenheit, hier ein wenig über alte Zeiten zu _quaken_ 

Aktuell sind internationale Mehrwertnummern international ein Thema (Sierra Leone, Österreich, EMSAT, Afrika, usw) - aber nicht hier in Deutschland. 

"International Parcel Delivery Scam" (0820 AUT, Sierra Leone)
Austria/UK:International Parcel Delivery Scam - The Scream!

"Internatonal Ping Scam" (0088213 - Telespazio et al)
+88213: International missed call scam - The Scream!

Leider kümmert sich niemand ernsthaft darum, die Verantwortlichen zu finden... Und keiner schafft es offenbar, das Schweigen der Mittelsmänner (zB Telespazio) zu druchbrechen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 März 2009)

*AW: Mehrwertnummern in europäischen Ausland*

Der internationale Betrug mit Emsatnummern geht ungehindert weiter
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Calls.aspx/882

Die Emsatnummern im Block 48 gehören wieder einmal der Firma Intermatica
+88213: International missed call scam - The Scream!

Die involvierten Behörden in aller Herren Länder stellen sich dumm. Wie gehabt
+88213: International missed call scam - The Scream!
_
This is not failed consumer protection by accident or incompetence.  This is failed consumer protection by design._ (Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um mangelnden Verbraucherschutz aus Zufall oder aus Unfähigkeit. Der mangelnde Verbraucherschutz gehört zum Plan)
der Satz könnte von mir stammen...

s.a.
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...satelliten-rufnummer-008813-a.html#post100098


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juli 2009)

*AW: Mehrwertnummern in europäischen Ausland*

Tja... Es gab dann ja wohl doch einige Probleme mit den Sierra Leone-Nummern. Etwas zu viel Traffic für einzelne Nummern - und das fiel auf.

Tja, was tun? Gut, dass die Betrüger immer ihre Helfershelfer haben...


> *Subject : Avoid traffic to Sierra Leone 7 from same CLI*
> Date : March 24,2009
> 
> Dear partners
> ...


So ist das: Die feinen NUmmernvermittler geben gleich die Anleitung mit, wie man weiter ungestört betrügen kann. Unglaublich.
Edouard, würde mich interessieren, was man im Biz von so einem Verhalten denkt.


----------

